# York Höller



## Morimur

Composer's Website:
http://www.yorkhoeller.de/english.html

*York Höller* (born 11 January 1944 in Leverkusen) is a German composer and Professor of composition at the Hochschule für Musik Köln.



> Between 1963 and 1970 Höller studied at the Cologne Musikhochschule: composition with Joachim Blume and Bernd Alois Zimmermann, piano with Else Schmitz-Gohr and Alfons Kontarsky, and orchestral conducting with Wolfgang von der Nahmer. In parallel to this he studied musicology and philosophy at the University of Cologne. He did further musical studies at the Internationale Ferienkurse für Neue Musik in Darmstadt with Pierre Boulez, and in 1967 sat his examination in music education.
> 
> Höller was active for a short time as a répétiteur at the Staatstheater Bonn. At the Electronic Music Studio of WDR in 1971-72, he "continued his studies with Karlheinz Stockhausen" (Stenzl 1991, 12) or, alternatively, "was given the chance, at Stockhausen's invitation, to realize works of his own" (Lichtenfeld 2001). In any case, the technique he developed at this time-a form of extended serialism which he calls "Gestalt composition"-bears a resemblance to the older composer's formula composition (Stenzl 1991, 12-15; O'Súilleabháin 1992), and in 1982 Höller dedicated his orchestral work Schwarze Halbinseln to Stockhausen (Blumröder 1983, 15/30). He quickly gained international recognition with his works. From the mid-1970s Höller also composed at the Paris research institute IRCAM, where Pierre Boulez had invited him, and in 1989 his opera Der Meister und Margarita (after the novel of the same name by Mikhail Bulgakov) was premièred at the Grand Opéra.
> 
> From 1986 to 1990 Höller was lecturer in analysis and music theory at the Musikhochschule Köln. Subsequently he succeeded Stockhausen as artistic director of the WDR Studio for Electronic Music from 1990 to 1999. In 1993 he accepted a call to the Hochschule für Musik Hanns Eisler in Berlin as professor of composition. As a successor to Hans Werner Henze he moved in 1995 in this same capacity to the Cologne Musikhochschule. In addition, Höller has presented lectures and held composition courses at many European and American colleges. Since 1991 York Höller has been a member of the Akademie der Künste in Berlin. -Wikipedia


----------



## starthrower




----------



## dgee

I think this disc is worth checking out - colourful and exciting orchestral music:









Also, his opera "The Master and Margarita" has some great musical moments (and some interesting references and borrowings!) but is a bit tough to just listen to - especially for me as it is in German. His piano music is solid

Lots on Spotify - explore!


----------

